# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس >  ارجوالمساعدة

## ابراهيم عبداللة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم        ارجو مساعدتى فى ايجادعنوان رسالة دكتوراة تربط بين القانون الجنائى والتجارى

----------

